
Can Chrome Sync or Firefox Sync be trusted with sensitive data? - tillulen
https://palant.de/2018/03/13/can-chrome-sync-or-firefox-sync-be-trusted-with-sensitive-data
======
ddtaylor
Poking around his previous articles I was surprised to see this:

> At the end of the day, OpenSSL is a library, not an end-user product, and
> enc(1) and friends are developer utilities and "demo" tools.

I think most would be interested to know that OpenSSL doesn't consider the
command line tools worth securing.

